# Booking.com



## debbie in seattle (May 31, 2015)

(Me again ).   A quick question, anyone familiar with or has used Booking.com?   Have a road trip this fall and used Booking.com to reserve one of our hotels.  I usually just go to the hotels website and go that route, but the rates with Booking.com was much more competitive.   I have a reservation number, etc., but am just a little apprehensive.

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 31, 2015)

I have used Booking.com many times. Never a problem with them-other than they annoy me to death with daily emails trying to get me to go somewhere...


----------



## merlin (May 31, 2015)

debbie in seattle said:


> (Me again ).   A quick question, anyone familiar with or has used Booking.com?   Have a road trip this fall and used Booking.com to reserve one of our hotels.  I usually just go to the hotels website and go that route, but the rates with Booking.com was much more competitive.   I have a reservation number, etc., but am just a little apprehensive.
> 
> Thanks!



Have used them for may years, in my experience an excellent company, have never been let down once. 
You can cheat a bit by contacting the hotel, if you can track them down via google, and book direct. They will usually knock the 10% off the price which they pay to Booking.com as commission.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/onli...-agencies/1323854-how-useful-booking-com.html


http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic-g1-i12290-k5584184-o10-Do_not_book_with_Booking_com-Bargain_Travel.html



In my experience I have found that hotels are not as accommodating when you book through an online agency.  I have used Priceline which owns Booking.com and Expedia.  The hotels  have to give a kickback to the agencies, I have better luck calling the hotel directly.


----------



## merlin (Jun 1, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/onli...-agencies/1323854-how-useful-booking-com.html
> 
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic-g1-i12290-k5584184-o10-Do_not_book_with_Booking_com-Bargain_Travel.html
> ...



I have never found this and I have used Booking.com for over a hundred bookings and my daughters have used the company extensively. To be honest a lot of the smaller B&B's and hotels would never get my custom as they don't have websites or any other way of making there presence known on the internet.
Reading the thread on tripadvisor the consensus is these agencies do more good than bad, its summed up in this quote 



> .*Re: Do not book with Booking.com*28 December 2014, 9:48
> 
> A lot of your complaints seem to be with the hotel and their customer service, but you are blaming booking.com for it all..



Of course if you can trace the hotel its always best to book direct, though language problems may arise.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone, feel better.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 1, 2015)

I just know their commercials crack me up






This one I never saw, seems some were complaining about it because of the way they used the work booking, hilarious to me.


----------



## merlin (Jun 1, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I just know their commercials crack me up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant April thanks!! :lofl:


----------



## oldman (Jun 12, 2015)

More times than not, I have been satisfied with Trip Advisor. I also book with hotels directly in order to get the better room rates available for my specific dates and while staying at hotels here in the U.S. On the other hand, I just booked 11 days in London, Paris and Frankfurt through Trip Advisor, so I'll see how that goes. I also follow up with a phone call to the hotel after I book with Trip Advisor to confirm my reservation and at that time, I inquire about purchasing an upgrade. A lot of times, I am offered an upgrade from a standard king room to a business or deluxe king room for just a few dollars difference.


----------

